# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Σταθμοί αέρα και κολλήσεως... σε ΤΙΜΕΣ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ!!!

## SRF

Σταθμοί αέρα και κολλήσεως... σε ΤΙΜΕΣ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ!!! 

Απόψεις σε μερικές ημέρες... που θα έρθει ένας ολοκληρωμένος σταθμός από εκεί! 

http://www.hotair.pl

----------

nick1974 (09-11-18)

----------


## jimk

Εχει μετραφραση το σιτε  στα Αγγλικα;Οντως οι τιμες ειναι καλες αλλα τα μεταφορικα ποσο ειναι;

----------


## SRF

> Εχει μετραφραση το σιτε  στα Αγγλικα;Οντως οι τιμες ειναι καλες αλλα τα μεταφορικα ποσο ειναι;



23 Ευρώ ! 
Και δυστυχ'ως όχι Αγγλικά! Αλλά συνενοηθήκαμε με σήματα καπνού... τελικά!  :Smile:

----------

nick1974 (09-11-18)

----------


## jimk

> 23 Ευρώ ! 
> Και δυστυχ'ως όχι Αγγλικά! Αλλά συνενοηθήκαμε με σήματα καπνού... τελικά!



E δεν τα λες και λιγα τα  23.. πχ ενα κολλητηρι που ειδα εχει 19 ευρω  αλλα συν 23 βγαινει παραπανω απ οτι το πουλανε εδω.

----------


## kioan

> Εχει μετραφραση το σιτε  στα Αγγλικα;Οντως οι τιμες ειναι καλες αλλα τα μεταφορικα ποσο ειναι;



Αν το επισκεφτείς με Google Chrome browser μπορεί να σου κάνει αυτόματη μετάφραση σε όλη τη σελίδα καθώς περιηγείσαι σε αυτήν. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## SRF

> E δεν τα λες και λιγα τα  23.. πχ ενα κολλητηρι που ειδα εχει 19 ευρω  αλλα συν 23 βγαινει παραπανω απ οτι το πουλανε εδω.



23 για ολόκληρο σταθμό με αέρα και προθέρμανση... Φαντάζομαι ότι ένα απλό κολλητήρι δεν θα ζυγίζει μερικά κιλά όπως αυτός...

----------


## gladiator2

είναι αξιόπιστο σαιτ παιδιά; υπάρχει περίπτωση τελωνείου; έχει κανείς καμιά ολοκληρωμένη εμπειρία με αυτό το σαιτ; επίσης αν ξέρει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω ένα αξιόπιστο flux σε πάστα για bga.. γιατί απο αυτό το σαιτ δεν με γεμίζουν και πολύ το μάτι..

----------


## elektronio

> είναι αξιόπιστο σαιτ παιδιά;* υπάρχει περίπτωση τελωνείου;* έχει κανείς καμιά ολοκληρωμένη εμπειρία με αυτό το σαιτ; επίσης αν ξέρει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω ένα αξιόπιστο flux σε πάστα για bga.. γιατί απο αυτό το σαιτ δεν με γεμίζουν και πολύ το μάτι..



Η Πολωνία είναι εντός ΕΕ οπότε δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πληρώσεις τελωνείο.

----------


## gladiator2

καμιά άκρη έβγαλε κανένας με το σαιτ παιδιά; θέλω να παραγγείλω κάποια πράγματα αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως.. δέχονται pay-pal; είναι σίγουρα ασφαλές; γιατί πάνω πάνω στον google chrome μου λέει τοποθεσία μη ασφαλής..

----------


## Panoss

Δεν βρήκα πουθενά καμιά αξιολόγηση γι αυτό το μαγαζί, οπότε προς το παρόν, μην πάρεις.

----------


## SRF

> Δεν βρήκα πουθενά καμιά αξιολόγηση γι αυτό το μαγαζί, οπότε προς το παρόν, μην πάρεις.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/WEP853AAA/323301120446 

μιλα μαζί τους από το EBAY ! 

Περιμενω έναν σταθμό αέρα αυτήν την στιγμή... για να πω παραπάνω! Το πρώτο μειον πάντως είναι ότι αρχικά μου έδωσαν μεταφορικά στα 23 Ευρώ... και μετά ππου έστειλα πληρωμή... είπαν "λάθος, για Ελλάδα δυστυχώς κοστίζει παραπάνω, δώσε άλλα 30! ευρώ" ! 

Επειδή ξερω ότι σε ΟΛΗ την Ευρώπη μας μεταχειρίζονται οι μεταφορικές σαν "πάροικους" είπα δεν γ@μιέται! Έστειλα και τα 30 έξτρα... και περιμενω οσωνούπο να παραλάβω! Θα δείξει σε λίγες ημέρες!!!

----------


## nick1974

> https://www.ebay.com/itm/WEP853AAA/323301120446 
> 
> μιλα μαζί τους από το EBAY ! 
> 
> Περιμενω έναν σταθμό αέρα αυτήν την στιγμή... για να πω παραπάνω! Το πρώτο μειον πάντως είναι ότι αρχικά μου έδωσαν μεταφορικά στα 23 Ευρώ... και μετά ππου έστειλα πληρωμή... είπαν "λάθος, για Ελλάδα δυστυχώς κοστίζει παραπάνω, δώσε άλλα 30! ευρώ" ! 
> 
> Επειδή ξερω ότι σε ΟΛΗ την Ευρώπη μας μεταχειρίζονται οι μεταφορικές σαν "πάροικους" είπα δεν γ@μιέται! Έστειλα και τα 30 έξτρα... και περιμενω οσωνούπο να παραλάβω! Θα δείξει σε λίγες ημέρες!!!



με την Ελλαδα δυστυχως φερονται ολοι λες και θα τα στειλουν σε αλλο πλανητη, αλλα tracking δε σου δωσαν?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

> https://www.ebay.com/itm/WEP853AAA/323301120446 
> 
> μιλα μαζί τους από το EBAY ! 
> 
> Περιμενω έναν σταθμό αέρα αυτήν την στιγμή... για να πω παραπάνω! Το πρώτο μειον πάντως είναι ότι αρχικά μου έδωσαν μεταφορικά στα 23 Ευρώ... και μετά ππου έστειλα πληρωμή... είπαν "λάθος, για Ελλάδα δυστυχώς κοστίζει παραπάνω, δώσε άλλα 30! ευρώ" ! 
> 
> Επειδή ξερω ότι σε ΟΛΗ την Ευρώπη μας μεταχειρίζονται οι μεταφορικές σαν "πάροικους" είπα δεν γ@μιέται! Έστειλα και τα 30 έξτρα... και περιμενω οσωνούπο να παραλάβω! Θα δείξει σε λίγες ημέρες!!!



Ε κοίτα αν είναι με 'χαμηλή τιμή' αλλά...πανάκριβα μεταφορικά...τι να λέει;
Τελική τιμή με μεταφορικά πόσο σου βγήκε και τι πήρες, για να κάνουμε σύγκριση.
(με το 'δώσε άλλα 30' τους είχα σουτάρει κατευθείαν, εννοείται...)

----------


## SRF

> Ε κοίτα αν είναι με 'χαμηλή τιμή' αλλά...πανάκριβα μεταφορικά...τι να λέει;
> Τελική τιμή με μεταφορικά πόσο σου βγήκε και τι πήρες, για να κάνουμε σύγκριση.
> (με το 'δώσε άλλα 30' τους είχα σουτάρει κατευθείαν, εννοείται...)



Είχα ήδη στείλει 131 οπότε λέω άντε να προχωράμε... και του εστειλα και το "εξτραδάκι" ! Υπολόγιζε λοιπόν τελικό κόστος 166 με τα έξοδα τραπέζης, για το σταθμό που έβαλα!

----------


## Panoss

Η φτηνότερη τιμή που βρήκα για τον WEP853AAA είναι 202.12€ + 22.45€ έξοδα αποστολής, οπότε καλή τιμή όντως.

----------


## SRF

> Η φτηνότερη τιμή που βρήκα για τον WEP853AAA είναι 202.12€ + 22.45€ έξοδα αποστολής, οπότε καλή τιμή όντως.



εγώ πήρα αυτό πάντως... 
http://www.hotair.pl/pl/sklep/stacje...QVUqMCw0DuHIVY

----------


## jimk

> εγώ πήρα αυτό πάντως... 
> http://www.hotair.pl/pl/sklep/stacje...QVUqMCw0DuHIVY



Ποσα κιλα ειναι; μεγαλο μηχανημα..Με κουριερ θα στο στειλουν;

----------


## gladiator2

δηλαδή πλήρωσες 53 ευρώ μεταφορικά; τουλάχιστον δέχονται paypal; ελπίζω ο σταθμός να σου βγει καλός τουλάχιστον.. και εγώ αυτόν ήθελα να πάρω αλλά με τόσα  μεταφορικά μου φαίνεται  λίγο ακριβώς...  λέτε ο WEP853AAΑ+ να κάνει για  reflow τουλάχιστον.. όποιος το πάρει ας  μας πει εντυπώσεις...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> δηλαδή πλήρωσες 53 ευρώ μεταφορικά; τουλάχιστον δέχονται paypal; ελπίζω ο σταθμός να σου βγει καλός τουλάχιστον.. και εγώ αυτόν ήθελα να πάρω αλλά με τόσα  μεταφορικά μου φαίνεται  λίγο ακριβώς...  λέτε ο WEP853AAΑ+ να κάνει για  reflow τουλάχιστον.. όποιος το πάρει ας  μας πει εντυπώσεις...



Έλα οι ενδιαφερόμενοι .. !!! 116€ χωρίς τα μεταφορικά από σήμερα !!! Ζυγίζει 7,7 Kg άρα κάτι θα κοστίζει κι αυτό !!! ....λέει ότι  κάνει για reflow ....

----------


## gladiator2

έχουμε κανένα νέο με την αποστολή;

----------


## SeAfasia

witec
χωρις τελη και άλλα κόλπα...

----------

Gaou (01-12-18)

----------


## jimk

> witec
> χωρις τελη και άλλα κόλπα...



34 ευρω μεταφορικα.
*Without shipping. I will take it from office.*
    €0.00 Incl. 19% VAT
*DPD Shipping Method*
    €34.00 Incl. 19% VAT

----------


## picdev

Η wiltec έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα.
Που δεν συγκρίνεται με τα υπόλοιπα κινέζικα 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## JOUN

^^ Ετσι ..Εχω παρει πολυ πραμα απο αυτους,ποτε δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα..

----------


## gladiator2

Τελικά παρελαβες από τους Πολωνούς; είχες κανένα θέμα;

----------


## the_tech_guy

Τα παρέλαβες;

----------


## mikemtb

Τα περελαβες?? 


Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## SRF

Λοιπόν. Παρελήφθησαν άπαντα! Εντυπώσεις? 
Το προϊόν όντως ήρθε πλήρες πως παραγγέλθηκε! Με DHL μεν αλλά με "χελενώδες" μετοφορικό μεσον λογικά! Συσκευασία εξοιρετική, τύπου "μπαμπούσκα"... ή αλλοιώς αποκαλούμενη κα ως box in box ! 
Στο προϊόν τώρα! 
Οδηγίες συναρμολόγησης... ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΕΣ! Ένα τυπικό απλό φυλλάδιο - φυλλάδα μάλλον -  με κανά δυό γενικά περί του μηχανήματος, κωδικοι ανταλλακτικών, κλπ! Τελική λύση, η χαρτομαντεία για την συναρμολόγηση! Βίδες, βιδακια, κλπ Ανατρέξαμε στο προσφιλές ΕΣΥ ΣΩΛΗΝ, και ευρέθη Priateli που έζησε και κατέγραψε το στήσιμο για εμάς πριν από εμάς! ΟΚ! Όλα καλά! 

Διαπίστωση κατά την διαδικασία! Το pre-heater ήταν εργοστασιακά βιδωμένο αντίστροφα και ήταν απαραίτητη ή  αποσυναρμολόγηση του κεντρικού κουτιού προκειμένου να προβούμε στην αναγκαία για σωστή τοποθέτηση στο κέντρο της οπής του κουτιού, περιστροφή της πλάκας θερμάνσεως! Αλλοιώς θα ήταν παράκεντρο και με κενό στην δεξιά πλευρα ενώθα επκαλυπτόταν μικρό μέρος στην αριστερή του! 
Κατά τα άλλα σε μιά μικρή δοκιμή, δείχνει να δουλεύει όλο μιά χαρά... ! Ζεσταίνει εξαιρετικά και έχει υπέροχη ροή αέρα με σωστή θερμοκρασία αυτού όπως την ρυθμίζεις! Το preheater επίσης καλό, ίσως λίγο αργό αλλά θα δείξει σε κανονική χρήση τελικά. 
Συμπέρασμα? 
Για τα λεφτά του αξίζει σίγουρα! Πιάνει δε αρκετό χώρο σε έναν πάγκο, οπότε δεν είναι βολικό για πολύ ερασιτεχνικά εργαστήρια που στήνονται σε ένα απλό γραφειάκι! 
Αυτά γενικά!

----------

kioan (25-12-18), 

mikemtb (21-12-18)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Γιώργο (srf) με γεια το μηχάνημα.To in box των προσωπικών μηνυμάτων σου είναι γεμάτο;

----------


## jimk

Γιωργο,τελικα ποσο πληρωσες συνολο;

----------


## nassosxlvbros

O ΗOTAIR είναι φουλ αξιόπιστος και έχουμε ψωνίσει αρκετές φορές,και οι τιμές του είναι χώμα.Η μεταφορά είναι ένα θέμα (αργεί) αλλά όχι πάνω από τις μέρες που σου αναφέρει.

----------

